# celui-ci, celle-ci, ceux-ci, celles-ci / celui-là, celle-là, ceux-là, celles-là



## Cheekydiva

Salut tout le monde. Je viens d'écrire mon exposé à propos du film 'Monsieur Batignole'. Je suis sûre que vous en auriez entendu parler. Sinon, c'est dommage! Regardez-le!

En tout cas, j'ai une phrase là et je ne sais pas si je devrais utiliser 'celui ci' ou bien 'celui-là. Voici la phrase et j'ai fait une tentative:

"Les Bernstein sont ensuite arrêtés, étant denoncés par  Pierre-Jean, le futur gendre d’Edmond. *Celui-ci *est aussi un collaborateur".

Cette phrase est-elle correcte?

J'attends toutes vos réponses avec impatience!  

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci. Voir aussi ce X-ci / ce X-là.


----------



## dasubergeek

Bonjour,

Si le collaborateur est Pierre-Jean, je dirais *celui-là*, mais ce n'est qu'une idée que ­« celui-ci » peut se référer à Edmond, Edmond étant la dernière personne ( et donc la personne la plus proche au pronom ) mentionnée dans la phrase.


----------



## Roméo31

Bonjour,

C'est Pierre-Jean  qui prévient la gestapo et qui, plus généralement est un collaborateur. Edmond Batignole, au contraire, a caché les enfants juifs.

Il faut donc écrire : 
 "Les Bernstein sont ensuite arrêtés, étant dé*n*oncés par  Pierre-Jean, le futur gendre d’Edmond. *Celui-là *est aussi un collaborateur". En effet, *celui-ci renvoie au mot le plus proche ; celui-là, au mot le plus éloigné.

*Mais cette règle n'est pas toujours respectée, et si tu crains que ta seconde phrase ne soit équivoque, tu peux toujours répété "Pierre-Jean" : "Les Bernstein sont ensuite arrêtés, étant d*é*noncés par  Pierre-Jean, le futur gendre d’Edmond.* Pierre-Jean *est aussi un collaborateur".


----------



## Maître Capello

Effectivement, _celui-ci_ est inapproprié dans ce contexte.

_… Pierre-Jean, le futur gendre d'Edmond. *Celui-ci* est aussi un collaborateur._ 
_… Pierre-Jean, le futur gendre d'Edmond. *Celui-là* est aussi un collaborateur._ 

On pourrait également dire :

_… Pierre-Jean, le futur gendre d'Edmond. *C'*est aussi un collaborateur._

Quoi qu'il en soit, je dirais plus simplement :

_… Pierre-Jean, le futur gendre d'Edmond, *qui* est aussi un collaborateur._ (Noter les deux virgules qui sont ici obligatoires.)


----------



## Chocou

Bonjour

Je voudrais savoir laquelle de ces deux phrases est la bonne :

- Cette fleur avait germé un jour au milieu des autres fleurs. *Celle-là* (cette fleur) avait vite intrigué le Petit Prince.

- Cette fleur avait germé un jour au milieu des autres fleurs. *Celle-ci * (cette fleur) avait vite intrigué le Petit Prince.

J'aimerais aussi que vous m'éclairiez sur ceci:

- Antoine et Renaud étaient deux petits enfants très aimables. *Celui-ci* n'acceptait jouer qu'avec *celle-là*.

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Maître Capello

Chocou said:


> Je voudrais savoir laquelle de ces deux phrases est la bonne


Les deux sont possibles, mais _celle-*ci*_ est préférable. Cela dit, aucun des deux démonstratifs n'est vraiment idéal dans ce cas. Il vaut mieux employer un simple pronom personnel :

_Cette fleur avait germé un jour au milieu des autres fleurs. *Elle* avait vite intrigué le Petit Prince._



Chocou said:


> Antoine et Renaud étaient deux petits enfants très aimables. *Celui-ci* n'acceptait jouer qu'avec *celle-là*.


Cette phrase n'est pas correcte. Comme Antoine et Renaud sont tous les deux des garçons, il faut écrire :

_*Celui-ci* n'acceptait de jouer qu'avec *celui-là*.

Celui-ci_ fait référence au dernier nom masculin cité. (→ Renaud dans l'exemple)
_Celle-ci_ fait référence au dernier nom féminin cité.
_Celui-là_ fait référence à l'autre nom masculin cité précédemment. (→ Antoine dans l'exemple)
_Celle-là_ fait référence à l'autre nom féminin cité précédemment.


----------



## Chocou

Merci Maître Capello pour votre réponse très rapide. pourriez-vous, s'il vous plait, me dire si on pourrait avoir dans une phrase deux pronoms démonstratifs dont le genre est différent, un peu comme ceci :

- Antoinette et Renaud étaient deux petits enfants très aimables. *Celui-ci* n'acceptait jouer qu'avec *celle-là*.

ou il serait mieux de dire :

-Antoinette et Renaud étaient deux petits enfants très aimables. *Celui-ci* n'acceptait jouer qu'avec *elle*.

Merci infiniment


----------



## Maître Capello

Chocou said:


> *Celui-ci* n'acceptait de jouer qu'avec *celle-là*.


La phrase est correcte (à condition d'ajouter _de_), mais il serait beaucoup plus courant de dire simplement :

_*Il* n'acceptait de jouer qu'avec *elle*._

C'est surtout lorsqu'il y a deux noms masculins ou deux noms féminins qu'il y a un risque de confusion et donc que l'on utilise _celui-ci_ et _celui-là_, ou _celle-ci_ et _celle-là_.


----------



## Chocou

Bonjour 

Dans le passage suivant, j'aimerais savoir si on aurait pas dû employer "-ci" à la place de "-là" pour reprendre "d’autres pour la Nuit qui ne finit pas." Pour ce faire, voici le contexte où le locuteur Mike essaye d'expliquer à Greta pourquoi il semblait invesible à l'esprit de sa femme qui l'a trahie puis tuée, la nuit où il rentrait chez lui.

_« C'est alors que je chuchotai pour la première fois :
— Parce que ce n’était pas moi ! Je n’étais pas là. Elle ne pouvait rien voir que la nuit. — Je me mis à crier. — Certains sont nés pour le Bonheur et d’autres pour la Nuit qui ne finit pas. Greta, moi je suis de *ceux-là*. » (La nuit qui ne finit pas, p149, Agatha Christie, traduit de l’anglais par Claire Durivaux)_

Merci infiniment !  ​


----------



## Maître Capello

En principe, si deux groupes de termes sont mis à la suite comme ici, *-ci* se réfère au dernier groupe mentionné, tandis que _*-là*_ se réfère à celui qui est le plus éloigné dans le texte. Autrement dit, _ceux-*là*_ devrait normalement se référer à ceux qui sont « nés pour le Bonheur », qui ont été mentionnés en premier, tandis que _ceux-*ci*_ se référerait à ceux qui sont nés « pour la Nuit qui ne finit pas », qui ont été mentionnés en second.

Mais j'ai l'impression que la traductrice voulait en fait dire le contraire de ce qu'elle a écrit… Il faudrait savoir ce que la phrase veut dire vraiment. D'après le contexte, quel est le sens ? Mike est-il né pour le Bonheur ou pour la Nuit qui ne finit pas ? La phrase originale en anglais serait utile pour nous éclairer.



Chocou said:


> pourquoi il semblait invesible à l'esprit de sa femme qui l'a trahie puis tuée


Vous vouliez dire « inv*i*sible » je suppose… Mais qui a tué qui exactement ? Qui est cette femme ? Est-ce Greta ou une tierce personne ? Quand vous dites « sa femme », de la femme de qui parlez-vous ? De celle de Mike ?

Vous avez mis les participe passés au féminin (_trahie_, _tuée_), ce qui suggère que c'est une femme qui a été trahie et tuée. Votre phrase dit toutefois que c'est cette femme qui a tué une autre femme. Ne vouliez-vous pas plutôt dire « qu'il a trahie puis tuée », donc que c'est Mike qui est le meurtrier et non pas « sa femme » ? Mike parle-t-il à sa femme décédée, qu'il a lui-même tuée ?


----------



## Chocou

Merci, Maître Capello, pour m'avoir répondu et je m'excuse des confusions que j'ai causées par mes erreurs d'orthographes et de grammaires. Et pour vous répondre à vos questions, permettez-moi de corriger mon dernier message: En fait, Mike essaye d'expliquer à Greta pourquoi l'esprit de sa femme Ellie, qu'il a trahie puis tuée, ne le voyait pas la nuit où celui-ci rentrait chez lui.
En ce qui concerne le contexte, sachez qu'à partir de la fin du polar, Mike est considéré comme parmi ceux qui sont voués pour une nuit qui ne finit pas et il n'étais jamais mentionné comme faisant partie des personne qui sont né pour le bonheur. Donc je pense que la traductice devait faire référence, dans son livre, à "_d’autres pour la Nuit qui ne finit pas" _par "ceux-ci"_._​


----------



## Chocou

Bonjour  

Dans la phrase suivante extraite du Polar d'Agatha Christie où le narrateur, Mike, en se promenant dans un patelin, il a remarqué, sur une mur d'une rue portant le nom de "George et le Dragon", une affiche concernat une vente aux enchère d'une bâtisse avec tous les détails de l'évènement. C'est alors qu'il a eu l'idée d'assister à la vente en question le jour j :

_« En repassant près du « George et le Dragon », je notai mentalement la date de la vente des « Tours » et bien que je n’eusse jamais assisté à une enchère, je me promis de venir à_* celle-ci. *_Oui, c’est ainsi que tout a commencé. » (La nuit qui ne finit pas, p8, Agatha Christie, traduit de l’anglais par Claire Durivaux)_

En fait, Je pense qu'ici "celle-là" serait plus juste pour renvoyer à une enchère spécifique qui est la vente des "tour". Qu'en pensez-vous ?

Merci infiniment ! ​


----------



## Maître Capello

C'est une bonne question. Dans ce cas les deux sont possibles, mais je dirais aussi _celle-*ci*_ étant donné qu'il est bien question du dernier substantif féminin mentionné, à savoir _enchère_, même s'il est question non pas d'une enchère en général, mais à celle, spécifique, de la vente des « Tours ».


----------



## Chocou

Si les deux sont correcte c'est que "celle-ci" aurait une valeur déictique et non anaphorique, n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, _celle-ci_ est bien anaphorique dans ce cas étant donné que ce pronom démonstratif fait référence à quelque chose qui a été mentionné juste avant, en l'occurrence _l'enchère des « Tours »_.


----------



## Chocou

Maître Capello said:


> même s'il est question non pas d'une enchère en général, mais à celle, spécifique, de la vente des « Tours ».


Pourriez-vous m'expliquer davantage, s'il vous plait, cette partie de votre réponse ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Un pronom démonstratif fait nécessairement référence à quelque chose (ou quelqu'un) de *précis*. Il ne peut donc faire référence à _*une* enchère_ en général. Ici, _celle-ci_ fait en fait référence à un assemblage des mots qui précèdent, à une expression qui n'est pas mentionnée telle quelle mais que l'on déduit aisément du contexte, à savoir _l'enchère des Tours_.

_Je notai mentalement la date de *la* vente *des* « Tours »_ {spécifique} _et bien que je n'eusse jamais assisté à *une* enchère _{en général}_, je me promis de venir à *celle-ci*_ {l'enchère spécifique des Tours}_._


----------



## Chocou

C'est un peu difficile pour un non francophone mais grâce à votre aide généreuse, qui est tout à votre honneur, j'ai réussi enfin à comprendre un peu plus comment employer les pronoms démonstratifs. Merci infiniment Maître Capello


----------



## Terio

Pour moi, l'emploi de *venir *_à celle-_*ci *m'indique qu'au moment où ces mots sont dits (ou pensés) la personne se trouve à l'enchère en question. Sinon, on trouverait : _je me promis d'*aller* à celle-*là*_.


----------



## Maître Capello

Il ne peut pourtant s'y trouver déjà étant donné que c'est une promesse qu'il se fait. 

_*Je me promis* de venir à celle-ci._

Ce n'est sans doute pas du meilleur style, mais on emploie parfois _venir_ au lieu d'_aller_, cf. aller / venir.


----------



## Terio

Je me promis (et non je me promets) de venir à celle-ci et voilà, j'ai tenu ma promesse et j'y suis.

C'est vrai qu'on dit parfois : « Ce soir, je viens au cinéma avec toi » au lieu de : « Ce soir, je vais au cinéma avec toi. » Ou plutôt, vous les Européens le dites, car ça ne se dit pas trop de ce côté-ci de l'Atlantique, du moins à ce qu'il me semble.

Par contre, une personne qui se trouve à une enchère au moment où elle parle peut dire : « Je suis venu(e) à cette enchère(-ci) (à celle-ci) » mais je ne pense pas qu'elle dirait, en lieu et place : « Je suis allé(e) à cette enchère (-ci) (à celle-ci) ».

Elle pourrait dire une fois qu'elle est de retour : « Je suis allé(e) à celle-ci (celle d'aujourd'hui) et aussi à celle-là (celle d'hier) ».


----------



## Maître Capello

Terio said:


> Je me promis (et non je me promets) de venir à celle-ci et voilà, j'ai tenu ma promesse et j'y suis.


J'ai bien peur de ne pas être d'accord avec vous.  Ici le passé simple est simplement employé pour relater des événements qui sont maintenant passés, mais qui, à ce moment-là du passé, étaient encore à venir.

Si le narrateur était déjà à la vente aux enchères, l'auteur aurait employé le plus-que-parfait :

_Je m'*étais promis* de venir à celle-ci_.​
Ou alors il aurait choisi un autre verbe et il aurait mis le verbe _venir_ à l'infinitif passé :

_Je me *félicitai* d'être venu à celle-ci_.​


----------



## Chocou

Bonjour   

Je voudrais savoir, svp, si "ceux-là/ceux-ci" sont interchangeable dans le contexe suivant :

_- C’est bien les exemples auxquels tu pensais ? – Oui, je pensais à *ceux-là/ceux-ci*._

Merci infiniment !


----------



## Locape

Personnellement, je dirais 'Oui, c'est bien ceux-là', mais pas 'ceux-ci', car cela fait référence au nom dont on a parlé précédemment.


----------



## Marqueurindélibile

Dans un dialogue, deux personnes parlent devant un écran d'ordinateur.
- J'ai envie d'acheter cet habit.
- Non, regarde celui-là / celui-ci, il est moins cher.

Lequel choisir?
Merci


----------



## gouro

Moi, je choisirais : celui-là. Suivant l'exemple donné au #3


----------



## Bezoard

Moi aussi, j'utiliserais "celui-là" dans ce contexte.


----------



## Maître Capello

Lorsqu'il n'y a comme ici qu'un seul antécédent possible pour le pronom démonstratif, les deux formes sont possibles. Le choix entre _celui-ci_ et _celui-là_ est alors assez subjectif. Si l'interlocuteur répond en pointant du doigt ce dont il parle, _celui-ci_ se justifie d'ailleurs pleinement.


----------

